# AccuAir EXO Mounts



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Who's got them? Who's got any pictures? *:thumbup: 



Over the past few weekends, I keep seeing a bagged MINI with a pretty cool trunk setup. The more and more I looked at it, the more interested I got. I have been putting off my air ride for quite some time, but now I think it's time. The show season has already begun and there are a ton of shows I would like to go to. 




I really like the EXO Mounts from *AccuAir*. The ability to rotate and shift the components from side-to-side, multiple mounting options and the real bonus (I think) your tank will sit a lot lower. It really configurable, and _if you know me_, I like to configure.  Most tanks have brackets welded to them taking away some much needed space. :sly: And space in a MK6 is very limited. 

I would like to utilized these mounts, make the setup hidden during normal day-to-day driving and showy for those times I need to show them off. I would like to keep my spare tire area and provide room for some car audio equipment. So trunk real estate is very important to me. :wave:

I am looking for some pictures of cars with AccuAir's EXO Mounts, any car will do. ic:

Thanks!
:heart: Bernie


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

We can talk eXo-mounts this weekend :thumbup:

Here's some shots of my eXo-mounts, and I'll be taking some more very soon.

Article and Installation Write-up here.










In the test setup stage



















And some custom mounts fabbed up from sheet stock and cross bars for the manifold and ECU



















Wired up and ready to go in


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

^ Great write up, clean setup, just read that a few days ago.

Thought you'd never ask!.. :laugh: Just a pic of my eXo kit on a bench/mock up so far.. will edit the post with new pics soon. Mine will be a top mount, custom mounting bracket being fab'd..


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

That is a really cool/simple way to set everything up :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Not sure how many sets they've sent out. I got the first pre-production set, but ran into timing issues for the install. The setup is just about done, and everything is out for some special treatment. Sadly no pics will be posted until Wuste... don't want to ruin the surprise  Bernie, if you have questions about them, let me know.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

I got two of those setups sitting in my garage.


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

joeyvdubGLI said:


> ^ Great write up, clean setup, just read that a few days ago.
> 
> Thought you'd never ask!.. :laugh: Just a pic of my eXo kit on a bench/mock up so far.. will edit the post with new pics soon. Mine will be a top mount, custom mounting bracket being fab'd..



can you please me what make of tank you have and is there any chance of a pic from the opposite side of the tank so i can see now the compressors are connected to the tank

cheers kenny


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

pologti16v said:


> can you please me what make of tank you have and is there any chance of a pic from the opposite side of the tank so i can see now the compressors are connected to the tank
> 
> cheers kenny


It's the same tank that comes with the AccuAir kit, pictured in dub-Nation and Retromini's posts.. unfortunately that's the only picture I have right now, I'm geographically challenged with my car and all right now.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Let me see if I have that picture.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

i got the exo compressor mount only for my build, not the complete kit. i posted picture in my build thread here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5192531-Accu-aired-MK4-Golf-TDI-with-Rocker-Switch


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Installed! It's really quiet!.. love it, couldn't be happier.


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

looks good bro! How bout more pics of the car?! :thumbup: ic::heart:


----------



## irishwizkey (Oct 7, 2005)

joeyvdubGLI said:


> Installed! It's really quiet!.. love it, couldn't be happier.



I wondered if this could have been done. very nice I would love some more pictures! :beer:


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

joecastro420 said:


> looks good bro! How bout more pics of the car?! :thumbup: ic::heart:


RahJah, thanks!


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*SIK Brah*! 



BTW, A lil Hawaiian bird told me, you're getting some new slippahs!  LOL Cant wait to see what you got in store! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

joecastro420 said:


> *SIK Brah*!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, A lil Hawaiian bird told me, you're getting some new slippahs!  LOL Cant wait to see what you got in store! :thumbup: :beer:


dASRyte.. hopefully by on by next weekend, we'll see.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)




----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Here is more I found. 



pologti16v said:


>


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just got off the phone with AccuAir :heart: Its for a build I am helping with though not my car


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Thanks Alex! Keep them coming.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Such a good idea... Can you buy just the mounts for the comps by themself? I dont have the accuair kit.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

xandypx said:


> Such a good idea... Can you buy just the mounts for the comps by themself? I dont have the accuair kit.


Yes, you can buy it separately. (http://www.accuairsuspension.com/product_exo-mount.html)


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Rad, thanks for the link!


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

TBT! Back from the dead. I am finally gonna go through with it. It only took a few years. 

Let's populate this thread with some ideas. The EXO mounts has been out for a while, so I am sure I can find some prime examples. :thumbup:


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

irishwizkey said:


> I wondered if this could have been done. very nice I would love some more pictures! :beer:


Same air setup so far but got new sounds!:


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

looking forward to my re-doing my trunk set up with some of these EXO Rings.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

CULVER said:


> looking forward to my re-doing my trunk set up with some of these EXO Rings.


PERFECT :laugh:


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

yuck.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

big bentley said:


> yuck.


:laugh:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)




----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)




----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, I was about to post mine up, but I see you're way ahead of me Bernie :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Another shot of my 'mini setup' -


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Courtesy of Bagriders:
Will be using V2 with 1/4" lines


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

FlybyGLI said:


>


Classic decal! :thumbup::laugh:

Not mine, but another Dorbritz Designs creation. :heart:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Here is a photo of my wife's setup. It's not installed as of yet. But it seems like I will be adding another tank and compressor very shortly.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dub-Nation said:


> Here is a photo of my wife's setup. It's not installed as of yet. But it seems like I will be adding another tank and compressor very shortly.


Looking good man!


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Thank you sir! :heart:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Mayor McCheese said:


> finished up Cloudvi's setup this week. color matched the top tank matte white to match the wheels, and polished the lower, accuair exo mounts and alot of copper later= finished product


Found this setup in the Hardline thread. :thumbup:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

dub-Nation said:


> Here is a photo of my wife's setup. It's not installed as of yet. But it seems like I will be adding another tank and compressor very shortly.


This is how i wanna go mine. Simple yet looks awesome


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

crispy21 said:


> This is how i wanna go mine. Simple yet looks awesome


Thanks so much! I am tweaking it a bit and adding an additional tank and compressor. I guess this setup is not enough for a big-o-eurovan. :laugh:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Lowride Magazine Article here.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Finally in the trunk


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Check out this link for sweet exo mount installs. Hardlines By Swoops Fabrications


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Found on Neck Breakerz site.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, I was about to post mine up, but I see you're way ahead of me Bernie :wave:


I am jumping back into this. I need to see some more photos. Please post up!


----------

